# dove52's newest baby



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just thought I would share dove52's..aka Sue to me... new baby..got the camera out while I could see the little girl/guy...this one is going to be almost all white Im thinking from the light pink skin...other egg was a dud..took that out and banded this one today.. oh Sue I used an NPA 2010 I found..so I did not need to use the old ones..did not think you were going to race so that is all I had..lol.. better than no band I suppose


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gonna look forward to updates, for sure, Spirit Wings!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Adorable. Is that Mom or Dad? Pretty bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Adorable. Is that Mom or Dad? Pretty bird.


that is momma....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well she's very pretty. What does Dad look like? All white?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> just thought I would share dove52's..aka Sue to me... new baby..got the camera out while I could see the little girl/guy...this one is going to be almost all white Im thinking from the light pink skin...other egg was a dud..took that out and banded this one today.. oh Sue I used an NPA 2010 I found..so I did not need to use the old ones..did not think you were going to race so that is all I had..lol.. better than no band I suppose


Cute picture of mom and child 

But I didn't get the story yet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful! More pics, please!

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, thank you, Michelle! Such a beautiful mom and baby! Hope it looks just like Mom!
You are right that I won't be racing. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Cute picture of mom and child
> 
> But I didn't get the story yet


not much of a story, but mainly picture sharing for Sue... we traded eggs before, my homer eggs for her fairy swallow eggs... fairy swallow's were not fertile..homer eggs both hatched but one did not make it..she now has "Homer" which is her pet and was supposed to be white...lol.. (she wants white homers).. well Homer is a red check splash... so she wants 6? white homers so Im trying to get her some.. and she is going to give me a young fairy swallow.. if she has not changed her mind..which I would not mind, as I know my babies have and excellent home with Sue and she loves all her babies.. just wish I had two for her this time around, and this hens mate looks just like her but with very faint red spots but almost all white... their babies here for me have been almost all white,just a few flecks... you can't even see the flecks when they are flying they look all white..really have to look hard... except for special "Homer'..he wanted to be red...lol..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Michelle, the baby fairy swallow is definitely yours and we can def try again when they lay some eggs. And one is perfect so I won't have an odd number! I will try really hard not to make pets out of all of them but I can't promise anything if they're half as cute as Homer!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Michelle, the baby fairy swallow is definitely yours and we can def try again when they lay some eggs. And one is perfect so I won't have an odd number! I will try really hard not to make pets out of all of them but I can't promise anything if they're half as cute as Homer!


LOL... I know you will, he was just a special situation.... this new one does look white though or almost white.. can't wait for him to grow and see his human mom....homer will mature and have" different' things on his mind at some point, just watch out you may turn from mom to mate in his eyes.... nothing wrong with that either, if you can deal with it..lol..


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Extremely pretty mom god bless her


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> not much of a story, but mainly picture sharing for Sue... we traded eggs before, my homer eggs for her fairy swallow eggs... fairy swallow's were not fertile..homer eggs both hatched but one did not make it..she now has "Homer" which is her pet and was supposed to be white...lol.. (she wants white homers).. well Homer is a red check splash... so she wants 6? white homers so Im trying to get her some.. and she is going to give me a young fairy swallow.. if she has not changed her mind..which I would not mind, as I know my babies have and excellent home with Sue and she loves all her babies.. just wish I had two for her this time around, and this hens mate looks just like her but with very faint red spots but almost all white... their babies here for me have been almost all white,just a few flecks... you can't even see the flecks when they are flying they look all white..really have to look hard... except for special "Homer'..he wanted to be red...lol..


Ohh ok  I remember the trading of eggs and that dovenone52 have a new homer companion from that, yet was confused when you said doveone's "new baby" because her new companion was too young for becoming a parent


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are some new pics for you Sue, got the camera out after tending to the birds today, the parent birds were getting their fill of red grit, so I took a few snaps, this baby is really sweet, does not click at me or peck at me, likes to be rubbed a bit around his neck... really think this one is going to be white..all his pinns look white... have two fosters ready for more white homer eggs and one all white pair right now going to lay in the next few days...


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

They are real nice birds Bright healthy and alert.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

OOOH, he is a beauty! Thank you for letting me see him. I miss watching them grow so this is next best thing. Can't wait to get my hands on him! That baby looks like a sweetheart. Mom and Dad are knock outs and I can see where Homer gets his superior intelligence and beauty. Apple doesn't fall far from the tree! 
My cup runneth over thanks to you, Michelle! You are the most kind and generous soul!


----------

